# Baby Platties with pointed tails???



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, Two weeks ago my orange mickey moouse tail platty had about 40 fry. I just let them out of the breeder net into the nursery tank. I have been watching them and noticed quite a few have pointed tails. What is that all about? Will they grow tails or will they eventually die? They seem to be doing fine and I am very new to all this but it just doesn't seem right.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I could help, and I have had experience raising live bearers (not mickey mouse platies however) but have not come across this before. All my platy and sword fry looked exactly miniature versions of their parents. Maybe someone else has seen this? It might just be a case of "wait &see" If thay are eating &growing like the other fry, only time will tell.


----------



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you. I have some that are just fine and some with pointed tails. They swim and eat but they look funny! These were born in a breeder net so i have only lost a very few. Maybe if they had been brom in the tank they would have been eaten. I have had two other platties have fry that I didn't know about and only found about 6 or 7 alive each time. I only have young ones in the nursery so they are pretty safe there unless the older babies eat the little ones. So far I have only seen them chase the little ones. As soon as I find a home for my two mollies I will put the older platties in that tank so the tiny ones can have the nursery to themselves. I just have to get another sponge filter. This is fun! I just bought two bettas that are in my office. They each have their own bowls and since I don't have many outlets in that room it works not having to have filters and heaters etc. They are so beautiful!


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

somewhere in the gene line of their ancestors there could be a swordtail parent which is possible because platys and swordtails and mollys are breedable between each other so basically the same species and so they could have turned out to be swordtails...I don't know, but its my only and best guess on this...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lookup pintail. It can be a bad thing, a defect caused by a disease.


----------



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no. that is just great. The pet shop toldme to feed the bloodworms now and then because they help the fry grow fast. I fed it one time 2 nigts ago. Could this be the problem? what should I do? Can I take the bigger healthy ones out or will they already have this? Not happy!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think its like german measles, the sick mother causes deformed fry. But googling finds some spadetail platys, so maybe it is a "healthy" mutation.


----------

